# How does Fluval (Plant) Stratum compair to ADA Aquasoil?



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

I'd say they're pretty similar, but get Aquasoil. Costs around the same, but my DHG sent a 1" runner in 3 1/2 months in fluval, but in Aquasoil it takes like a week or two.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

They don't compare. The only similarity: they're dark brown.

Fluval Stratum contains next to nothing for plants, has limited buffering ability, costs more per liter, breaks down easier, yadda yadda.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> They don't compare. The only similarity: they're dark brown.
> 
> Fluval Stratum contains next to nothing for plants, has limited buffering ability, costs more per liter, breaks down easier, yadda yadda.


I agree 100% with this. I have both right now, with aquasoil at home and fluval shrimp stratum in my office tank at work. I really don't like the FSS at all, and would never buy it again.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Fluval Stratum is junk, I picked some up a while back just to try it out, and within a week my plants started looking crappy. Put the plants back into my dirt tank, and they perked back up. Will never use Fluval Stratum again, although I've never tried ADA Aquasoil because of the ammonia leeching issue, but I may order some aquasoil next month just to give a try.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Never tired Ada but I have fluval and plants and shrimp seem to be doing well in it


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I can't say Fluval's product is junk but it's not comparable to ADA's product.


----------



## water-kitties (Mar 19, 2013)

If for some reason you are really against aquasoil, you could try azoo plant grower bed. I just ordered a bag to check it out so I cannot give more info really. Reviews so far seem pretty positive!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I like Plant Grower Bed a lot. It's what I used in my 12gal journal, so feel free to check that out.

It's just no Aquasoil, in my experience, and doesn't exactly compare.


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm not really against Aquasoil, I've just never really seen it for sale anywhere. No LFS around me seems to carry it, my options are Fluval, Florite, and eco complete.

I would like to try it though, is there a good place online where everyone is getting it?

Thank you!
Whiskey


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Absolutely worth the price with shipping.

http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=76_12_21&products_id=680


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

Well! I'm happy to report that I get to test out the ADA soil! I'm setting up a little 1.8 gallon work tank, and I picked up some of the ADA powder for it.

Thanks for convincing me to give it a shot!
Whiskey


----------

